# YOUR BEST CAR EVER



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I have allways loved cars since I could walk. For many years now the E-type was IMHO the most beautifull car ever. For past 3 years ever since I clapped eyes on it nothing on this earth does it for me now. When I stood at the Auto sport show at the NEC its beauty knocked me sideways, what is it THE ENZO FERRARI. Whats your favorite and why


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

1983 Skoda 120L in dull maroon. For personal reasons 8)


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Mercedes 380SL


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

TT ofcourse!!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Muira S.V [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

Nissan Sunny 1.3GS in Nissans special off white colour.

Complete with James bond style over eager remote boot release, pull into the car park hit the release and the boot fully opens. Excellent. 

It was my first car and the only one I never took a photo of.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Mk1 Golf GTI (Silver)-my second car, and I bought it with my hard-earned @ Uni. - great fun for many miles!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Two for very different reasons:

1970 Corvette 5.7 V8 350/350 (hp/lb ft) for making me laugh hysterically - usually when accelerating (woooow!) then braking (waaaaaa!)

My current Merc S320 CDi - luxury, power, reasonable running costs (  ). So much so, I am looking to trade it in for a newer model.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Lamborghini Silhouette. [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> TT ofcourse!!


Are you allowed in Other Marques? :wink: 

My best one has to be my Scalextric Black and Gold JPS F1 car.

Either that or the 6 wheeler.

Since these are the only cars I've ever owned this is the best I can do.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > TT ofcourse!!
> ...


Yeah we've got a Peugeot 307 SW as well!! :wink:


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

Lancia Stratos , the car that got me interested in cars and rallying in particular while at school in the late 70`s. What a beast !!!.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Best car ever owned would of course be my current stead the Beast, which will no doubt as some point be replaced by my next car ever owned (could be a new M5) who knows, but to date its my RS6.

Only other car i'd love to own / afford would be a DB9 or an original Cobra 8)


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> or the 6 wheeler.


I used to have one of them, remember it well  :roll:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I don't think it's meant to be *your* best ever car - ie you don't have to have owned one - just what is your current favourite?

At least I'm assuming that Hilly doesn't have an Enzo (saw one t'other day turning round in High Wycombe train station car park).


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Kell said:


> I don't think it's meant to be *your* best ever car - ie you don't have to have owned one - just what is your current favourite?
> 
> At least I'm assuming that Hilly doesn't have an Enzo (saw one t'other day turning round in High Wycombe train station car park).


JK maybe?

Can never really name my all-time fave car but 1959 twin headlamp Corvette comes pretty close - White with red cut-outs :roll:

Then again the Vanquish comes pretty close to being the best looking car ever built


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think it's meant to be *your* best ever car - ie you don't have to have owned one - just what is your current favourite?
> ...


Don't think it was JK - though I know he does frequent the area for the Lambo dealership. I think JKs is black, and this was red.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Think you're right - just thought it might be as he only lives down the road 8)


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

The Lambo Countach made the biggest impression on me when it first appreared, was lucky enough to drive one once too


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

CapTT said:


> Lancia Stratos , the car that got me interested in cars and rallying in particular while at school in the late 70`s. What a beast !!!.


Ditto

I remember Ian Fraser, sometime proprietor of CAR magazine, owning a red one. There was a picture of it viewed from above that I used to have on my bedroom wall


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

CapTT said:


> Lancia Stratos , the car that got me interested in cars and rallying in particular while at school in the late 70`s. What a beast !!!.


Agree with the above, plus loved the "old" corvette's and from the 80's Fords RS200 evo. ( 650 BHP from a 2.1 )


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

The first car that ever stopped me in my tracks was, as an eight year old, back in the late sixties. 
A beautiful bright red E-type was the catalyst for a life-long love affair with motorcars. 
It took thirty years, and my first sight of a TT, to have a similar effect .This i was in a position to own while it was still in its ascendancy as far as desirabilty was concerned.Nothing has had quite the same effect since as these two cars.
The best allround car i have ever owned, taking into account its price, performance, deprieciation, economy, reliabilty and road ability, was a focus tdci. My daughter, who now owns the car, doesn't agree. After just one month behind its wheel she wants to swop it for a C2!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > TT ofcourse!!
> ...


I had half of one of those !


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

Lamboughini Gallardo, without the shadow of a doubt. The first *beautiful *supercar in some time. And I have to say that when I took it for a spin it was every bit as great as I imagined it could be. [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Kell you are right I do not have an ENZO my point was if you could have any car what would it be. The thread was me just wishing and day dreaming to much time on my hands this semi retirement is doing my head in


----------



## TTR430BHP (Jul 8, 2004)

Best car I have ever owned - Lancia Delta Integrale EVOII

Car I would love to own - either a Ferrari 288 GTO Evoluzione or a Lancia Delta S4 Stradale [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

Mercedes 300SL Gullwing and Aston Martin DB4 Zagato are my two all time favourites, shame that one is unreachable and the other TOTALLY unreachable. Both seem to be universally appreciated whilst some other favourites can polarise opinion


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Antwerpman said:


> Mercedes 300SL Gullwing and Aston Martin DB4 Zagato are my two all time favourites, shame that one is unreachable and the other TOTALLY unreachable. Both seem to be universally appreciated whilst some other favourites can polarise opinion


For something totally unreachable try a Pegaso; Â£10,600 in 1953  
I suspected that I might not be from this universe :? but 300SL Gullwings have never done it for me.


----------



## g100tt (Dec 20, 2004)

Mercedes SL55 AMG...I think it is gorgeous..plus the Aston DB9. Best looking Ferrari I think was the testarossa ( watched too much Miami Vice on TV I suppose !).


----------

